# Nassahegan 6-25-2008



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Headed up to get a quick ride in to get use to the new pedals for tomorrow ride. Ended up riding for about 40 minutes. Started off doing the "warm up" loop off of Scoville Road and then crossed over the road and rode up in the Session Woods area(which had quite a few real muddy areas) and then hopped on the blue trail which led me back to the car.

Ended up taking it easy since my legs were still a little sore from yesterdays ride and knowing I'll be back up there tomorrow riding with the gang.

As far as the pedals and shoes, I really like them. A lot more efficient pedaling with them, especially up hills. I also found myself trying to balance and keep going a lot more were as with the old pedals I just put my feet down and stopped. I think I am really going to like these things after debating for a while if I really wanted them.


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> As far as the pedals and shoes, I really like them. A lot more efficient pedaling with them, especially up hills. I also found myself trying to balance and keep going a lot more were as with the old pedals I just put my feet down and stopped. I think I am really going to like these things after debating for a while if I really wanted them.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 26, 2008)

once you go clip less you will never go back.

It is hard to explain, but when using flat pedals you tend to push with more of an up and down pedaling stroke with your legs. Now that you are clipped when pedaling seated you want to make large circular pedaling strokes. You get alot more power this way. Does that makes sence?

If not I will just show you the next time we ride together.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 2008)

Scrape the dog shiat off the bottom of your shoe.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> Scrape the dog shiat off the bottom of your shoe.



Speaking of shiat, I went for a ride with my wife in the local woods last night.  When we were done she informed me that I had something on my ass, so I instinctively reach back and wipe it off...  Turns out it was either horse or dog crap that had kick up off my rear tire.   Needless to say I could have done without having to have my wife wipe the bulk of it off and then pour water on it to try and wash the rest off in the parking lot before I could drive away... :roll:  Not to mention I got it all over my gloves, which I was still wearing when I did the initial 'inspection'.  At least she thought it was funny... :smash:


----------



## severine (Jun 26, 2008)

:lol:  I was thinking of exactly that when I read Marc's post.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> When we were done she informed me that I had something on my ass, so I instinctively reach back and wipe it off...  Turns out it was either horse or dog crap that had kick up off my rear tire.



Yeah, sure. You shit your pants. It happens; just admit it.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 26, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> once you go clip less you will never go back.
> 
> It is hard to explain, but when using flat pedals you tend to push with more of an up and down pedaling stroke with your legs. Now that you are clipped when pedaling seated you want to make large circular pedaling strokes. You get alot more power this way. Does that makes sence?
> 
> If not I will just show you the next time we ride together.




Yeah it makes sense.  With normal peddles you only push.  With clipless you push and pull.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 26, 2008)

clipless are the way to go... they only suck when your cleats wear out and you start unclipping at inopportune times, like 4' in the air...




Marc said:


> Scrape the dog shiat off the bottom of your shoe.


yeah... my old regular park used to see A LOT of dog traffic. Professional dog walkers would "work" there. I finished more than enough rides with dog sheet on the tires or shoes. Great to change a tube with a sheety tire...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> yeah... my old regular park used to see A LOT of dog traffic. Professional dog walkers would "work" there. I finished more than enough rides with dog sheet on the tires or shoes. Great to change a tube with a sheety tire...



I hear what you're saying, but that's not Marc's point (at least I don't think so, who knows with him).  What he meant is that at the bottom of your pedal stroke you want to have the action of pulling back, like you're trying to clean the dog crap off of the bottom of your shoe.  Except, of course, since you're clipped in that will pull the pedal back with your foot, helping with a more circular stroke


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> IWhat he meant is that at the bottom of your pedal stroke you want to have the action of pulling back, like you're trying to clean the dog crap off of the bottom of your shoe.



I'll have to give this a try tonight.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I hear what you're saying, but that's not Marc's point (at least I don't think so, who knows with him).  What he meant is that at the bottom of your pedal stroke you want to have the action of pulling back, like you're trying to clean the dog crap off of the bottom of your shoe.  Except, of course, since you're clipped in that will pull the pedal back with your foot, helping with a more circular stroke



Excatly, but its not just at the bottom of the stroke. At the top you almost want to push forward. Think about making big circles with your feet during the entire pedal stroke, this is called spinning.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I hear what you're saying, but that's not Marc's point (at least I don't think so, who knows with him).  What he meant is that at the bottom of your pedal stroke you want to have the action of pulling back, like you're trying to clean the dog crap off of the bottom of your shoe.  Except, of course, since you're clipped in that will pull the pedal back with your foot, helping with a more circular stroke


Ha, ok, I see that... I guess I just wanted to talk about my shitty experience


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Excatly, but its not just at the bottom of the stroke. At the top you almost want to push forward. Think about making big circles with your feet during the entire pedal stroke, this is called spinning.



Yeah, you're right, but I was just explaining the dog shit scraping reference...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Ha, ok, I see that... I guess I just wanted to talk about my shitty experience



I don't blame ya, I took the opportunity to do the same thing...


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 2008)

Plus poo smells bad.


----------

